# 2004 Toyota Camry Radiator Flush



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I want to replace the engine coolant in my 2004 Toyota RAV4. I have read the Chilton's manual and also watched some Youtube videos on flushing the system. Chilton's says to drain the radiator, drain the engine via the engine block plugs, remove the thermostat, and use a garden hose to run water through the system to flush it. To get to the thermostat the alternator has to be removed. The Youtube videos say to drain the radiator and overflow, refill with distilled water, run the engine with the heater on high, repeat the drain, distilled water refill and engine run until the water runs clear. 
Both methods seem to get the same results but the thermostat removal process which involves removing the alternator and serpentine belt adds a bit of complexity.
Which way to go?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

How much confidence do you have in the existing thermostat?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

mark sr said:


> How much confidence do you have in the existing thermostat?


Existing thermostat seems fine. Heater works fine. Wasn't planning on replacing the thermostat.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't see a need to remove the thermostat/alternator/belt. Just open the drain cock at the bottom of the radiator to drain it.

Just do the distilled water flush a couple of times until it runs clear, and you should be good to go. Any very small amount of the old coolant left in the system will be negligible.

Depending on where you live, you may need to be very cautious about how you dispose of the old coolant. If in doubt, contact your local "hazmat" department.
.
.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I would recommend changing the thermostat unless you know it is a fail open model.


----------

